# 30gal.



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

so Im setting the tank up its gonna have a couple of cichlids but I have a question can I use dead coral? it looks like it has a bunch of salt crystals on it cause its real shiney. there also looks like there is some small purple plants that were growing on it?

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=coral2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/coral2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=coral1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/coral1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

also I have some crushed coral sand? can i use that as well???


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

You can use dead coral and sand if cleaned thoroughly. Keep in mind, it will change the PH of your water. You need to research the needs of your fish to be sure they are compatible with the water parameters. 
What Cichlid are they?


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

more than likely it will be two green terror cichlids. and when you say cleaned do you mean just soaking or what?? any info is much appricated.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Repeatedly soaked and rinsed. 
The sand will be fine, but I would not use the coral. 
Also, that tank is far too small for that pair of saums


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well that works. and by not using the coral im assuming that you mean just because of the GTs.


----------

